# Buying Raw Fur, Deerskins, Beefhides



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

No more joking. The huge sale at Kopenhagen has begun. The market looks plain ugly. The last hope for any recovery in the rat market is most likely over. Look for falling $$. The mood described at the sale, somber.


----------



## shutherdown (Nov 3, 2013)

Good year to make some hats an gloves.


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

Definitely. This is far worse than anyone expected. The last several years speculators have propped up items such as beaver and otter. That is probably over. Of course when rats get to $2, speculators will buy.


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

Fleshing beam goes up today. First load of **** coming in tomorrow. Been in freezer since last season waiting for price to rise. Has only gotten worse.


----------



## magnumhntr (Aug 18, 2003)

furandhides said:


> Fleshing beam goes up today. First load of **** coming in tomorrow. Been in freezer since last season waiting for price to rise. Has only gotten worse.


I'm surprised you're buying any ****.


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

It's an old habit that's gonna be hard to break.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Gotta love the smell of **** fat in the morning


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

furandhides said:


> Things r bad when u can't give **** away.LOL


Too bad things are getting this bad again back during the last big crash I was burying **** my fur guy did not want even for free .I just trap my own property and have noticed very few ***** the last couple of years guess soon there will be another population explosion and millions dead on the roads .


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

Fur house will open Nov. 1. I will be buying at Bares' Sports Shop in St. Charles on Sat. Dec.5 start at Noon. Again in Jan. .


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I saw you posted, was hoping for good news on **** prices.


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

LOL


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

furandhides said:


> LOL


How about some good prime fox and coyote, prime opossum,skunk, heavy beaver, under ice rats, and winter mink, and good colored heavy ****.


----------



## shutherdown (Nov 3, 2013)

What's early rat prices looking like.


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

Three on Nov.


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

With seasons open for several weeks now in the Midwest, many reports on fur prices. Minnesota and Wisconsin rats carcass and skins bringing $1.50 to 2. **** with the smaller sizes and blues out around $3. Travelling buyers have started their routes. Doesn't appear to be much activity here at the state level.


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

More bad news for trappers. NAFA to dump an additional 1.5 million ranch mink on the Feb. sale. GRRRRRRR.


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

Been 2 years since my post Fur Market Collapse.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

furandhides said:


> Been 2 years since my post Fur Market Collapse.


Yeah exactly! Why did you start all of this mess? Hahaha


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

$36 oil is killing the Russian economy. The value of the US dollar continues to gain in strength against foreign currencies. It's killing a near term recovery in fur $$$. Don't be surprised to see prices lower at upcoming auctions.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

furandhides said:


> $36 oil is killing the Russian economy. The value of the US dollar continues to gain in strength against foreign currencies. It's killing a near term recovery in fur $$$. Don't be surprised to see prices lower at upcoming auctions.


So your saying the fur crash isn't because you predicted in a post on Michigan Sportsman's Forums? Hahahaha

Hope to see you on Saturday!


----------

